# Buck questions



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the Little Tot's line?

I am look at a buck from the breeder of the does I am getting. She will give me a deal on an older buck she has. He is out of Echo Point Zantedeschia and by MCH Little Tot's Estate Tsuga. He is blue eye, I am not so into blue eyes but??

This is not the place that I would get him from, it is him, Little Tot's Estate Mazarati: http://www.kaapioacres.com/ref.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard of LittleTots Estate...some really nice goats there. First thing, find out why she's selling, it could be a matter of her having retained his doelings....another thing to find out, see how close he is in relation to your does and of course, look at his dams lines and how many proven kids he has sired. Blue eyes are icing on the cake, especially if the "package" is correct in all areas of confirmation. Blue eyes are a demanding quality in different areas and the fact that he is blue eyed...you will have an extensive possibility of blue eyed kids should you choose him.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

He is not related to my does. She have had him for a few years, so I am betting that she has several doe related to him now and just has too many bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Then he would be a good start for you...the does you are getting are already bred, right? You ould use him on any of the doelings you may get from these girls if you retain them as well as using him on your does next year. Your little pygmy may even appreciate him, if you choose to breed her.

BTW...I milk my pygmy/nigis and we use the milk everyday....it is the sweetest, smoothest ,creamiest and is excellent in anything you would use milk in.....just to drink, ice cream, fudge, mac n cheese, soap and cheese. Once you get the milking bug, it becomes a very enjoyable "chore"...especially when you find new uses for it :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like LittleTots Estate...they've got some real nice goats! Although I don't have goats from them, I have heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I searched online, his dam looks really nice, if the breeder is offering him for a reasonable, price, I'd say take him  LTE has some pretty nice goats.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I do agree, they do have some really nice animals! He's a judge, right? I think he judges both dairy and pygmy breeds. . . .


----------

